# Candi Syrup Recipes



## bkmad (25/7/12)

Hi, I came across this website today with some interesting recipes for (mainly) Belgian beer clones using candi syrup and thought others might find it useful. http://www.candisyrup.com/recipes.html

I like the simplicity of most of the recipes which seems to be in line with what the trappists do according to BLAM (i.e some base malt, maybe a single crystal malt and some candi sugar). Obviously they're trying to push their products, so take it all with a grain of salt, but I think some of the recipes look promising. I'll be giving the westmalle dubbel clone a go in the near future I reckon.


----------



## Nick JD (25/7/12)

Cool!

http://www.candisyrup.com/uploads/6/0/3/5/...riation_004.pdf


----------



## Damien13 (3/4/13)

Anyone tried any of these clones???? I am thinking of using my dark candi in the Chimay Blue clone.... hmmm just curious


----------

